# My brand new 1994 1894 grade # 1 Winchester Centennial



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I made a short post about this rifle that I put on layaway last week. It is chambered in .30 WCF. It sports a 26" barrel that is octagonal out to the front of the fore end and round out to the muzzle.
Now that I have it home with me I am very pleased with the purchase. This rifle was never fired in the 26 years since it was made in 1994. I can not find any dings, marks, or flaws anywhere. The bore looks perfect.
According to some internet research Gunbroker has a couple at auction with a starting bid of $1200. I am in at well less than half of that.
I do intend to shoot it. I plan on killing deer with it, just not in snow or rain!
































GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Plans have changed








I swapped for a real pre-64 1894. 
This one was built in1908. Sorry about the crappy image from the shop.

GW

.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Winchester .32 Special Hornady 165 grain cartridge ready to meet a chamber that was bored when Theodore Roosevelt was in office.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I went to the range today, primarily to see if my new one hundred plus year old '94 Winchester functioned or was destined to be an expensive decoration on the wall.
A wall hanger it is not. It functions just as John Moses Browning intended. My problem is the bead on the front sight is the size of a pin head and is over thirty inches away from my eye. Three inch groups at sixty yards might take a deer down, but I can do better. I will research vintage sight upgrades.
On the upper left is a ten shot group with my MK II Target at forty-five feet with my new Fire Sights.
Upper right is my G19 which has been a little left of Pelosi and will get a tap with a hammer and drift tonight. (The rear sight, not Pelosi)
On the bottom right is 30 rounds from my AR-556 using Winchester white box 55 grain JHP. DADDY LIKES!!!

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Here is a better pic of my 1908 model 1894 Winchester chambered in .32 W.S.









GW


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Nice piece of working history there! Good shape for a sleek 1908 model 1894. Congratulations.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

rickclark28 said:


> Nice piece of working history there! Good shape for a sleek 1908 model 1894. Congratulations.


Thanks Rick. My favorite gunsmith is predicting another 112 years for Ol' Teddy.
"Teddy" came from President Theodore Roosevelt who was in office when the rifle was manufactured.

GW


----------

